# Visitor Visa (subclass 600) => Tourist Stream vs Sponsored Family Stream



## utsc (Mar 27, 2010)

What is the *benefits* of applying for the Sponsored Family Stream?

Why would anyone apply for the Sponsored Family Stream as it has more restrictive conditions than the Tourist Stream?


*1) Tourist stream*

*2) Sponsored Family stream* (Need to provide official Sponsorship)

Visitor Visa (Subclass 600) info page provides the following info:
eplus
=> Sponsored Family stream requires applicants to be sponsored by a family member who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident.
=> It has more restrictive conditions than the Tourist stream.
=> In some cases, a security bond may be requested. 
=> If you are planning to visit family, you can apply for the Tourist stream that does not require sponsorship or a bond

*Facts Sheets. *
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/54sponsored


*My Background*
I applied for the offshore "Partner (subclass 309) / (subclass 100) visa by paying $7000 and have uploaded ALL the required documents. However the processing time is said to be between 11 to 16 months.


*Since my spouse is offshore should she apply for a Tourist Visa for Sponsored Family visa?*


----------

